
Coinbase and Mint Announce First Bitcoin Personal Finance Integration - sidko
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/75043129266/coinbase-and-mint-announce-first-bitcoin-personal
======
yebyen
This has been in there (Mint) marked as Test for a few weeks and when I asked
Coinbase support about it, they didn't exactly "strongly recommend against"
giving my credentials to the third party, but they made it clear that I would
be responsible for any compromise if I did this.

